# Bazooka tape creaser



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

got this little toy given to me today at the dry wall supply store in my area.It's called a 3 point creaser (I guess).the principal behind it is it applies pressure to 3 points on the tape when your running your angle tapes.It's very simplistic in design,will be trying it out tommorrow.
Is this something new or is this old news.cost around $20 cdn.He gave it to me for free to try (Since I'm 2buckcanuck :whistling2 Maybe a cool toy for newbies,cut back on tape drag.
sorry no picture or link .......YET


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

this is the best i can do,red line represents the wall,black thing the new little toy,3 points touch the wall instead of one, as opposed to the old tape creaser


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

That design is looking a lot like Rick Hardman's creaser: http://www.hardmansystems.com/products/creaser/


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> That design is looking a lot like Rick Hardman's creaser: http://www.hardmansystems.com/products/creaser/


you hit the nail on the head,that's what she looks like.thank you just me,now how do I delete that ugly pic.
well hardman,I've been given one of your toys to test.will give you a post on it tomorrow


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Yep...you caught me.*

Yea that's mine...:jester:

It's machined out of UHMW high tech plastic which is self lubricating to help it clean up easy. 

I sent your contact a mixing paddle and the creaser wheel in hopes of working with them as a Canadian distributor. I told him the paddle he received retails for around $80.00 and since nobody wants to pay that much, I'd let him know when the $20.00 versions will be ready.

Please tell him I spoke with DeAnne at Advance this morning and she said 30 days.

Let me know what you think of the creaser, so far we have 100% positive feedback on that one.

Thanks for your help 2buck, :thumbsup:

Rick

(and thank you too Justme for helping out there...):yes:

Actually, Michel1949 built that bridge for us...much appreciation going out to Michel too!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

rhardman said:


> (and thank you too Justme for helping out there...):yes:


You're welcome, Rick. You, too, 2buck.

Now, where can I get some of those fine creasers up here in Canada.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

In London Ont. CAN. Winrock,ask for Brian,in the yellow pages ,don't know if I'm aloud to plug him,but he has Columbia tools too so.......he's been meaning to check out this site,slowly getting more popular i guess:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im keen to know if they go ok, if they do im up for one, or maybe rick has a spare one to send to nz??


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> ..."well hardman,I've been given one of your toys to test.will give you a post on it tomorrow"


 
2buck, 

Did you have a chance to evaluate the creaser? We're looking for full on "in our face" honesty...:gunsmilie:

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

cazna said:


> Im keen to know if they go ok, if they do im up for one, or maybe rick has a spare one to send to nz??


 
:whistling2:

Actually...I'm dealing with a disty over there right now.

Cazna, I'll be sure you are made aware of our progress over there.

Rick


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

rhardman said:


> 2buck,
> 
> Did you have a chance to evaluate the creaser? We're looking for full on "in our face" honesty...:gunsmilie:
> 
> ...


did not use bazooka today,got the part on it though,will be using it tomorrow for sure.(rockers were not done so...)but I have a hockey draft tomorrow night.maybe between picks i can type a post,plus daughter coming over,she hogs the computer.but don't worry i will post about it.....good ......or.........bad:whistling2:
personally i think it's a smart little idea,but we will see


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

tried it today,it helps more when you go to roll,plus it keeps the tape in place when doing your angles,less chance of your tapes moving left or right on you.did not find it slowed down drag from laying angle tapes with bazooka,maybe just a tiny bit,5 % less drag guessing
is it a game changer ......no,but should you get one,yes,A guy using can am flushers with out using a roller,would really like this alot. I would get one when ever you go to tune up your bazooka.it should become standardized on all new bazookas,it is better than the creaser that you get .the kid that works with me said it made a big difference when rolling,thats the main thing it does.sets your angle tapes in more square.
maybe it does help in closets a bit,I half to admit I'm deadly accurate with the tube,but those back side tapes did seem to go on more easy today,will half to get the kid to see if he notices a difference in closets when he runs the tube,,,,keep you posted


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cheers 2buck, if it sets the tape square and nice thats good enough for me. :thumbsup: Rick i want one :thumbup:


----------



## kickass taper (Oct 20, 2010)

it works well and like the paddle too, how ever when mixing 90 I get dry spots of 90 in the paddles holes and need to beat it out and do a little mixing,


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

kickass taper said:


> it works well and like the paddle too, how ever when mixing 90 I get dry spots of 90 in the paddles holes and need to beat it out and do a little mixing,


 Try pouring the powder in abit slower


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Told 2buck I wouldn't intrude...*

Thought this might add some clarification... I'll go back into the shadows now...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

What !!!!! my pic not good enough:jester::whistling2:

number one thing that is good about this toy is,again the rolling,if your like me and you lay your tape perfect,and then your dumb a$$ labourer comes along with the roller screws them all up.then this toy is for you.
Or get a new labourer :yes:


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

How big a gap would you leave behind an internal angle? Before you would pre-fill it?
Does the creaser help to let you run over the larger of the gaps that you would normally fill?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> How big a gap would you leave behind an internal angle? Before you would pre-fill it?
> Does the creaser help to let you run over the larger of the gaps that you would normally fill?


have only used the 3 point creaser in one house so not sure,would half to test that,but in regards to gaps,there is a difference in how a angle head finishes over them.Mechanical heads are better as opposed to can - am heads.
what we do is run a tape over the length of a gap,roll it with roller,then go about your normal taping ways.the bigger the gap,say 1/2"/6mm ,we may fire 2 fixer tapes (what we call them).we find the tape does not shrink back into the gap when you do this,your making a little mini sheet of dry wall.
so when you enter a room,fire fixers on,roll them out,then tape out room the way you normally would.
assuming your using a bazooka of coarse


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Credit where it's due...*

2buck,

I was so impressed by your name, "3 Point Creaser" that I incorporated it into our site.

You already have the Creaser and mixing paddle...

Is there anything else we are offering that you would like a sample of? Or, if you want one of our larger systems later, I'll give you a smoking deal... :yes:

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

no,I don't have the paddle,will buy one from Brian at one point,half to get by there,kid broke two springs on two different bazooka's in two weeks:furious:
keep forgetting to call that tool give away at 3:00 too:blink:
kids fast but too rammy,case your wondering


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> no,I don't have the paddle,will buy one from Brian at one point,half to get by there,kid broke two springs on two different bazooka's in two weeks:furious:
> keep forgetting to call that tool give away at 3:00 too:blink:
> kids fast but too rammy,case your wondering


We have 2 versions of the mixing paddle. The one we have on our site with the lifetime warrantee which will retail for $80.00 and the under $20.00 version that is being included in the Advance Equipment give away* They both accomplish the same task, the more expensive is the ultimate design I could come up with.:thumbup1:

Not sure if we have your address or not, I'll have to check. If not, PM me or go to my name on our contact page and let me know so I can send you the premium mixer. Do you like blue or green better?

Rick
*It looks like calling in the middle of the day (Advance Give Away) may not have been the easiest way to do it. That was my idea to make it fair. Anyone interested in the Advance Tools should call DeAnne when they can, I'm sure she'll accommodate the Give Away contest as best she can (at any time).:thumbsup:


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks as if R&D is going well for you Rick, keep me posted on LinkedIn as to distribution availability. Also if anyone else has a review please post (not that I dont trust 2Buck, I know he's a valued member)
Jeff
-JP INDUSTRIAL SERVICES


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> Looks as if R&D is going well for you Rick, keep me posted on LinkedIn as to distribution availability. Also if anyone else has a review please post (not that I dont trust 2Buck, I know he's a valued member)
> Jeff
> -JP INDUSTRIAL SERVICES


Well, just to up date my opinion on it, as I said, it's not a game changer, But I will be putting it on my new Col. zook when I get it. The only draw back with it is, it's a BIT harder to push a tape left or right with the finger. Zook runners will know what I mean, you install a 3 foot long tape, and you want to move it back to the right one half inch or something. It takes a bit more effort or attempts to move it, it's something minor you half to adjust to, but not a big issue. Every little tool has it's pro's and cons, it's how one out weighs the other:yes:


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well, just to up date my opinion on it, as I said, it's not a game changer, But I will be putting it on my new Col. zook when I get it. The only draw back with it is, it's a BIT harder to push a tape left or right with the finger. Zook runners will know what I mean, you install a 3 foot long tape, and you want to move it back to the right one half inch or something. It takes a bit more effort or attempts to move it, it's something minor you half to adjust to, but not a big issue. Every little tool has it's pro's and cons, it's how one out weighs the other:yes:


Been talking with Rick a lil' bit about this product and I know its re-inventing the wheel (pun intended) I tried to modify the creaser by inserting a stainless bushing for a longer life/better wear on the axle







(check your axle when replacing wheel)







but the product didnt gain speed as I expected and I discontinued production. I hope Ricks product works out as my focus is upgrading the tool and this would be great to incorporate into my system of kits. Maybe a redesign from the outside-in was the answer


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

2Bucks comments were the most critical I've heard. Our approach is to offer what we think is great, hear what the guys say and either continue or discontinue the item. We're not going to sell something just because we have the patent. If it's an improvement*...we'll offer it. If not, we'll discontinue...but I do believe there are more evaluations out there that will be more descriptive of the wheels' positive features...  .

Rick

*We're not going to be a "me too" company selling everything everyone else does. :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> Been talking with Rick a lil' bit about this product and I know its re-inventing the wheel (pun intended) I tried to modify the creaser by inserting a stainless bushing for a longer life/better wear on the axle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's more of a toy that the manufacturers of the zooks would half to pick up on. Plus there is not enough info on them, as to why a zook runner should buy one. I think their train of thought would be, if the zook don't come with it on already, then why. If the zook came from the factory , with it already on, then they would be like, ooowww what's this:thumbup:

Maybe try a design like this, don't forget to send me my 4 to 6 % profit margin:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

rhardman said:


> 2Bucks comments were the most critical I've heard. Our approach is to offer what we think is great, hear what the guys say and either continue or discontinue the item. We're not going to sell something just because we have the patent. If it's an improvement*...we'll offer it. If not, we'll discontinue...but I do believe there are more evaluations out there that will be more descriptive of the wheels' positive features...  .
> 
> Rick
> 
> *We're not going to be a "me too" company selling everything everyone else does. :blink:


But it's not a majour criticism, and it's not like you half to adjust a lot of tapes, unless your name is 2bjr:whistling2:

He's the one who pointed it out,,,, but,,,,, hard to explain, you can still move the tape, just takes a tiny bit more pressure or effort. It's something you just get use to. My main point is, I will be transferring it from my old zook to the new one.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> i think it's more of a toy that the manufacturers of the zooks would half to pick up on. Plus there is not enough info on them, as to why a zook runner should buy one. I think their train of thought would be, if the zook don't come with it on already, then why. If the zook came from the factory , with it already on, then they would be like, ooowww what's this:thumbup:
> 
> Maybe try a design like this, don't forget to send me my 4 to 6 % profit margin:whistling2:











this is exactly what i was thinking, would take less machining-thats for sure & probably increase strength


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

1940's or 50's when that diamond design came out the first time.


http://www.hardmansystems.com/products/creaser/

Listen to the audio...


That's all...I'm done.

Have a good night gentlemen!


Rick

Actually...I did receive a call from a major mfr...just didn't work out. We have different long term goals.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> but it's not a majour criticism, and it's not like you half to adjust a lot of tapes, unless your name is 2bjr:whistling2:
> 
> He's the one who pointed it out,,,, but,,,,, hard to explain, you can still move the tape, just takes a tiny bit more pressure or effort. It's something you just get use to. My main point is, i will be transferring it from my old zook to the new one.


off topic 2buck, might this col taper be the new battle hardened triple black anodized space age material one?
If so please review


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

rhardman said:


> 1940's or 50's when that diamond design came out the first time.
> 
> 
> http://www.hardmansystems.com/products/creaser/
> ...


was this review on the 3point or diamond?


----------

